# Breeding Rosy Red Minnows



## Tux09

I have a very small tank, it's about 3.5G.. I got some feeder fish (rosy red minnows) yesterday and decided to hang onto a few of them and see if they will breed. I would put them in a bigger tank but I don't have one and would rather not have to get one.

I'm wondering what are your thoughts on this...again, I do realize it's a tiny tank but I'd like to know if there is any chance of breeding the minnows or is it mandatory that I get them a larger tank?

Thanks


----------



## emc7

I think they are kind of like zebra danios. The needs lots of good food, clean water of the right temperature (possibly a temperature change to trigger spawning) and something to protect eggs from hungry parents. Its not impossible. Get lots of live plants, maybe java moss or hornwort. Feed well, keep the water clean and wait (some fish only spawn once a year). But if this is a serious venture, you need to do more research to find out the exact right conditions. I suspect you would do better with a big tub outside than a little tank inside.


----------



## Tux09

Hmm.. interesting thought, but I live in Canada and they would freeze solid over the winter where I live...

anyway thanks for the advice. I'll be doing more research for sure and I guess waiting to see what happens. As for the temperature change to trigger spawning would that be a change to colder or warmer?


----------



## emc7

> They can be bred in an aquarium, and it should be noted that the fathead minnow is one of the only cyprinids that protects its eggs in the nest (carried out by the male). Fatheads will live about two years if they have spawned, but significantly longer (potentially up to four years) if they have not.[6]
> These fish prefer a temperature of 10 - 21 °C (50 - 70 °F) and a pH range of 7.0 - 7.5.[2][4]


 from wikipedia. Nest guarding is surprising and interesting.


----------



## Tux09

hmm. that does sound interesting. Wish I had space for a bigger tank to put them in. oh well. Thanks for your help


----------



## TheOldSalt

There aren't many fish that will spawn in a 3.5 gallon tank. It takes room to rhumba, you know. However, a standard 10 will spawn a great many species, including rosyreds.


----------

